
This Startup Does Not Exist - oschn
https://thisstartupdoesnotexist.com/
======
dooglius
Anyone else get the sense this is more of a Mad-Libs style fill-in as opposed
to the sort of AI-generated content found in other thisXdoesnotexist sites?

~~~
gwern
As author of 'This Waifu Does Not Exist'
[https://www.thiswaifudoesnotexist.net/](https://www.thiswaifudoesnotexist.net/)
(which _does_ use StyleGAN+GPT-2-small, with even better anime-finetuned
GPT-2-small samples coming tomorrow or so), I feel a little insulted that the
'X Does Not Exist' brand is being diluted by Mad-Libs-style efforts. The
snowclone exists to show off neural net work specifically, not just any old
aleatorics.

~~~
Aeolun
Is this really as impressive as I think it is, or is it more or less
recoloring different images?

~~~
gwern
That's getting into hard to answer territory: do humans 'more or less recolor
different images' when they do art, too? Many people use tracing, copy
elements, imitate other artists' styles, and so on. No one learns anime art in
a void. All culture is remix. And this is true of writing, as well. Consider
Gene Wolfe's "The Just Man" ( [https://www.gwern.net/docs/culture/1983-wolfe-
thecitadelofth...](https://www.gwern.net/docs/culture/1983-wolfe-
thecitadeloftheautarch-thejustman) ):

> From this story, though it was the shortest and the most simple too of all
> those I have recorded in this book, I feel that I learned several things of
> some importance. First of all, how much of our speech, which we think
> freshly minted in our own mouths, consists of set locutions. The Ascian
> seemed to speak only in sentences he had learned by rote, though until he
> used each for the first time we had never heard them. Foila seemed to speak
> as women commonly do, and if I had been asked whether she employed such
> tags, I would have said that she did not---but how often one might have
> predicted the ends of her sentences from their beginnings.

You could look through the various sets of samples and the more extreme psi
examples and the interpolation videos and perhaps get a better idea of the
extent to which the StyleGAN 'understands' faces and is being creative:
[https://twitter.com/gwern/status/1093701790971953152](https://twitter.com/gwern/status/1093701790971953152)

~~~
catbird
Would it make sense to compare the output images to their nearest neighbors in
the training set in order to establish some metric of "originality"? Sorry if
that is a basic question, I haven't read much on image synthesis with neural
nets.

~~~
gwern
Yes, and they don't usually look too much alike (see the BigGAN appendix
nearest-neighbors for example of doing this) but some people argue this isn't
a good enough check because the GAN could just be shuffling around patches of
textures or something, which is a little goal-post-move-y for my taste.

------
iliketosleep
I've often felt that most startup landing pages are just a variation upon a
theme, and this site proves it to be true, literally. They have managed to
distill it down to the basic elements of unoriginality that constitute the
local maxima of startup landing pages today. Personally, whenever I see one of
these kinds landing pages it serves as a huge red flag.

------
kbumsik
FYI: Press the refresh button. It generates a different fake compay every time
you refresh it.

Looks like it is kinda an AI research but I cannot get any detail behind it.

~~~
luxuryballs
“It’s like Uber, but for healthcare” hahaha man do you want to tip your
surgeon extra today?

~~~
del82
Not tipping the doctor, but the hospital:

"Many hospitals conduct nightly wealth screenings — using software that culls
public data such as property records, contributions to political campaigns and
other charities — to gauge which patients are most likely to be the source of
large donations.

"Those who seem promising targets for fund-raising may receive a visit from a
hospital executive in their rooms, as well as extra amenities like a bathrobe
or a nicer waiting area for their families."

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/24/business/hospitals-
asking...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/24/business/hospitals-asking-
patients-donate-money.html)

~~~
gowld
On the one hand, overpriced premium services is great way to finance core
services. On the other hand, it gives influential people a distorted view of
how most people experience the world. ("Doesn't even know the price of a
gallon of milk.")

Also, I thought HIPAA would prevent that behavior.

~~~
nradov
Nothing in HIPAA would prevent that behavior. It does prevent hospital
management from unauthorized access to your _medical_ records for purposes
unrelated to care delivery or billing. However it doesn't mention anything
about access to public financial records.

------
phoe-krk
This is shockingly real.

[https://i.imgtc.com/DawgjdH.png](https://i.imgtc.com/DawgjdH.png)

~~~
ainar-g
So, Abavu is basically Amazon?

~~~
smsm42
You can probably name a dozen that fits without too much effort. All
taskrabbit/fiverr clones, all food/grocery delivery clones, etc.

------
enriquto
The manually generated code seemed to produce funnier outputs

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/)

------
lmilcin
This is boring, you drop a bunch of resources and templates and then use
random() to choose templates and resources to fill them in.

How about going more meta with thisthisdoesnotexistdoesnotexist.com?

~~~
cubano
Right...at this point, skewering sites that build auto-generated sites would
have been way more fun and interesting.

------
projectramo
For those who were as confused as I was: Every time you refresh the page, it
comes up with a new startup, with new people and titles etc.

------
tetrep
Reminds me of the startup generator:
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup](http://tiffzhang.com/startup)

HN discussion (2015):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9427856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9427856)

------
ben_w
Amusing, but it feels like a template where some variables are filled by
random selection from an array. Closer to SimCity 2000 newspapers than to
thispersondoesnotexist.com

------
castratikron
"Unend: Get your groceries supplied by badly paid people because you're too
lazy."

------
segfaultbuserr
> _" Locer: is using the blockchain to create AI-Chatbots"_

This one is hilarious... Is it like, you need to wait for the block time (20
minutes) to get one reply from the bot?

~~~
elymar
[https://cointelegraph.com/news/blockchain-based-platform-
unv...](https://cointelegraph.com/news/blockchain-based-platform-unveils-ai-
chatbot-to-help-students-pass-crucial-exams)

------
zepolen
I laughed at this one:

"Get your groceries supplied by badly paid people because you're too lazy."

~~~
sundvor
Art meets life.

------
Svip
Its address generation is a bit wonky. It doesn't respect address formats of
different countries. It assumes all addresses follow this format: "<Street
name> street no. <number>, <5 digit postal number>, <City>".

An actual working random address generation would be kind of cool. But this
really isn't. Plus, as far as I know, postal numbers are available from
OpenStreetMaps' database or Google Maps.

------
vvilliam0
[http://www.piedpiper.com/](http://www.piedpiper.com/)

~~~
turc1656
anything Nelson “Big Head” Bighetti is involved in is a guaranteed winner.

------
graindcafe
Love this one:

Disous - Aggregate the long tail and drive discovery "Disous is the new Google
Plus"

Blockchain & AI, Funding and Fresh are just a few characteristic of Disous.
But we offer a lot more!

Find us at the office

Rinkle- Gailey street no. 97, 61663 Vatican City, Vatican City

------
jjakque
Another synthetic content generator to add to
[https://github.com/paubric/awesome-
doesnotexist](https://github.com/paubric/awesome-doesnotexist)

~~~
Sommer
Joke's on you, that's just a result from thisrepodoesnotexist.

------
lulzx
This one is hilarious:
[https://www.thiswaifudoesnotexist.net](https://www.thiswaifudoesnotexist.net)

------
abarringer
I'd like to see an AI driven predictor of which Google service/api will not
exist in five years so we can go ahead and not use it now.

------
mcv
What's next? thisworlddoesnotexist.com? Generate an entire random world with
people and everything in it from some ML experiement?

~~~
est31
What if we already lived in such a world? Generated for no particular reason
just for "hey look I can generate worlds randomly". I guess you should enjoy
your life until the tab is being closed!

~~~
dalbasal
That's basically Bostrom's simulation hypothesis.

~~~
est31
Yes, amended with the idea that with sufficiently powerful computers,
simulation of worlds might be doable within things that people consider as
banal as website visits.

------
faceru
This neuron is divine. May I ask, Neuronka generates both text and icons and
images or only text? And if she generates icons too, then where does she look
for them, or where does she get them from, I can't believe that she draws the
icons herself?

------
cmauniada
Also reminds me of the ICO websites that were rampant at the peak of the
bitcoin bubble.

------
ChrisRR
I don't get it. Is it a parody? A copy of an existing website? An attempt to
see how many people will sign up without reading the URL or page? An actual
startup with an "ironic" URL?

~~~
buzzier
[https://thispersondoesnotexist.com](https://thispersondoesnotexist.com)

[https://thisrentaldoesnotexist.com](https://thisrentaldoesnotexist.com)

[https://thisvaginadoesnotexist.com](https://thisvaginadoesnotexist.com)

~~~
ltc5505
You should have a NSFW warning on the last one for people mindlessly clicking
the links like I did.

~~~
reviseddamage
some of them are NSFL 0_0

------
verytrivial
"Sumile is like Google Plus but for Faith", actual lol!

------
SergeAx
Quape "Get your groceries supplied by badly paid people because you're too
lazy"

If it were an ML-model, it would be AlphaZero of sarcasm.

~~~
yesenadam
Well no, this exact sentence is mentioned twice on this page, I just got it
too.

------
apollopower
The generated pages definitely are very structured, with each page belonging
to a certain area/subject (ie. "Blockchain for Kids" is then presented as "Not
just a Blockchain"). A lot seems to be cut-and-paste together, and not a
purist implementation of GANs. With that being said, it still is very
impressive that these generic page designs can feel like real world examples
of what you might see in a pre-seed startup site. The satire hits right on the
mark.

------
supergilbert
Please do the next one: this VC does not exist.

------
rimliu
The second result I got was Audible. Not sure Amazon would allow startup with
this name…

------
avi_is_a_foodie
Just loaded this up, my first startup:

Boner, Applying Blockchain

:D

------
zubi
"Amicious is like Facebook but for Communication"

Perhaps not a brilliant startup idea.

------
eih
This could be used to create mockups for Envato/Theme Forest templates.

------
nwellnhof
We need a .doesnotexist TLD.

------
janlaureys
"Spotify but for restaurants" actually sounds great though.

------
amelius
Are the founder images also deep-fakes, or are they of real people?

~~~
zubi
Most likely no. I came across the same person twice. Interestingly, in one
company her name is "Tera" and in the other "Terah".

------
notjustanymike
My first suspicion was seeing a company based out of Islamabad.

~~~
giancarlostoro
It's the capital of Pakistan why wouldn't it have startups? I'm not familiar
enough with Pakistan to understand.

------
elymar
This "Does Not Exist" website does not exist.

------
tombot
"Infratz is more than just a random Idea"

------
skocznymroczny
"Boner is like Google but for Photos"

well...

------
dillutedfixer
HAHAHAH!! This is frickin hilarious! Thanks to whomever created this for
sharing.

------
paultopia
ROFL. This is hilarious.

------
narven
Can anybody explain to me what is the purpose of this kind of bullshit
website?

~~~
Scarblac
Someone made
[http://www.thispersondoesnotexist.com](http://www.thispersondoesnotexist.com)
, which is an interesting site that shows how good AI is getting at generating
realistic faces. It got quite some exposure.

Then parodies started appearing, like
[http://www.thiscatdoesnotexist.com](http://www.thiscatdoesnotexist.com) and
this one, and probably a lot of others that I didn't hear about.

